# Cooking with beer wine and liquor?



## hyperpotato (Sep 28, 2008)

Is this wrong? I cook with all of these, not because of the alcohol that gets burned off, but because of the interesting sugars in these fine liquids?


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 28, 2008)

Nothing wromg with that.


----------



## hyperpotato (Sep 28, 2008)

CharlieD said:


> Nothing wromg with that.



I don't think so either. I cooked for a church event last weekend, and on the menu was a "red wine" glaze. People would not eat it because they thought there was alcohol in it?


----------



## GB (Sep 28, 2008)

Well those people are right. There was alcohol in it. The alcohol does not cook out the way a lot of people think. There will always be some alcohol remaining. Even if you flambe a dish there will be a surprising amount left. Check out this chart.

I love cooking with alcohol. When used appropriately it can really add something great.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2008)

Ditto what GB said.  I hope the food was eaten by someone, at least.


----------



## hyperpotato (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the chart, that's actually nice to see. I knew alcohol didn't completely get removed at cooking temperatures, but I guess my point was more, how do you cook with alcohol to people who do not drink alcohol? I find alcohol an essential cooking ingredient!


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 28, 2008)

hyperpotato said:


> Thanks for the chart, that's actually nice to see. I knew alcohol didn't completely get removed at cooking temperatures, but I guess my point was more, how do you cook with alcohol to people who do not drink alcohol? I find alcohol an essential cooking ingredient!



There are people who will gladly eat something cooked with alcohol even though they don't drink it because they know what it adds to a dish.  SOME, but not all - especially recovering alcoholics - you mustn't put them through that.  Something tells me you know that already.  HOWEVER, cooking for a dinner served at certain churches is a different thing.


----------

